# TO STAKE A VAMPIRE and WOIN SPACE now available as softcovers



## Morrus (Oct 8, 2015)

Two EN Publishing books are now available in softcover format.

TO STAKE A VAMPIRE -  74 pages, $14.99, full colour.  An adventure for the Pathfinder Roleplaying Game.




[WOIN] Space - 46 pages, $9.99, full colour. Rules for space travel and space combat for the What's O.L.D. is N.E.W. roleplaying game system.


----------

